# The draw something using Paint thread



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The epic battle of the uniman and the star as depicted by a mere mortal










(the top bit says the impersonal firmament)


----------



## HannibalLecter

I'd do it, but I've no idea how to upload it here.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

HannibalLecter said:


> I'd do it, but I've no idea how to upload it here.


Upload it to photobucket then just paste the link


----------



## HannibalLecter

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Upload it to photobucket then just paste the link


And how do I do that?


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## limelight3

I have paint on my phone. This is what happens in Psychology class when you're really bored. :laughing:

Your brain:
http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae175/eevans3/brain.jpg

Not sure why I did this one:
http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae175/eevans3/flyhigh.jpg


----------



## LeafStew

I'm a huge MS Paint fan. I'm not all that good but still:
















































MS Paint is a lot of fun even if it's quite primitive :happy:


----------



## LeafStew

Some people are just epic with Paint:

















You just need:

1) A lot of patience.
2) Use multiple color tone
3) And use the eraser 

Eh easy to say, hard to do! :\ I'll keep practicing cause it's a fun hobby.


----------



## snail

I haven't done anything in paint, but from the look of it, it is similar to the whiteboards in YoVille, except with more color options and more brush sizes/textures to choose from. The YoVille whiteboards have only one brush size, and in order to get finer lines, I am required to paint over parts of the previous lines. We get one shade of red, one of yellow, one green, one blue, one brown, one black, one white, and one purple.

Here is what I did in YoVille on whiteboards:









This is the one that took me two hours and got lost due to a glitch. I redid it, but the second version was less precise.










I also did a butterfly to go with it.










I did a picture of an idol for someone.


















I did irises for someone else.


----------



## LeafStew

I know some people use a drawing tablet on computer.










I'd like to try one at some point.


----------



## snail

Mestarious said:


> I know some people use a drawing tablet on computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try one at some point.


I tried it once at the art school and found it too frustrating to be worth it. I like using the little touchpad thingy on my laptop better, even though it is slightly hard to control.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Hiki

Really? At 4 am, this is what I came up with


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Inspired by this comment I made: I have a smiling piece of burnt toast guarding my internetz. I defy anyone to penetrate this inanimate, fragile defense!


----------



## soya

it's an alpaca on his birthday


----------



## Immemorial

RoboHitler!!!


----------



## AgentSH

Paint is so fucking win, how could I not.









And since this post will ruin it, here's a memorial to my 420 post count.


----------



## bionic

I'm sharing what I drew for Agent:


----------



## bionic




----------



## CordiINTJ

Took. Me. Hours. And that arm picture has green in it somewhere! :laughing:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The Black Dots paying tribute to their lost god,_ The Smognought_.


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Steve MD




----------



## Schadenfreude




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Immemorial

Pointless lines ftw.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

ok this is 18 months old :mellow: but I like it.... plus it was at a time of my life that has a lot of memories for me.....


----------



## Darkestblue

sad building


----------



## HannibalLecter




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

I'm so jealous of all the paint skills in this thread. All I can do is some is an obese humpty dumpty.


----------



## Immemorial




----------



## RainetheWolf




----------



## CordiINTJ




----------



## Linus




----------



## Outcode

I post this one a lot; it's just one of the best I've done and I haven't played around with paint in a while.









A yeti monster thing I made while I was waiting at an airport.









What do _you_ see?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Outcode said:


> What do _you_ see?


I see a bat. Does that mean I'm batman?


----------



## Linus

I saw an angry skull ^^
maybe pouting


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I see a person staring in awe at the ball in front of their face


----------



## limelight3

Outcode;716510
What do [I said:


> you[/I] see?





Troisi said:


> I see a bat. Does that mean I'm batman?


DUDE. I had the exact same reaction. Must mean I'm Batgirl. :laughing: We should probably be friends.

Let's see.....here's one I did for Rogue Eagle cuz I was bored. :crazy:












And this one was for the "house, tree, you" psychoanalysis thingamabobber.


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## robitussin




----------

